

The Amazing Story Of Appengine And The Two Orders Of Magnitude - Emlyn
http://point7.wordpress.com/2011/09/03/the-amazing-story-of-appengine-and-the-two-orders-of-magnitude/

======
jsnell
Looks like a great explanation for why the pricing model changed. There must
be a gazillion apps around that are also incredibly wasteful by accident, and
in the old model nobody had any reason to debug and fix the issues. After all,
the code looked totally innocuous.

------
kristianp
Awesome write up of the new billing system. New post with some changes:
<http://point7.wordpress.com/2011/09/04/appengine-tuning-1/>

------
rorrr
Holy crap. You can have a good dedicated server for the price of 2 days of
google app hosting.

Try caching some of the "Datastore Reads", if possible, you're bleeding money.

~~~
Emlyn
Have a read of the analysis there. It looks like the reads are just a bit of
crap code, optimisable and probably can be eliminated.

